# Please Show the Location office.en-us/dwtrig20.exe



## mr.anjan (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi
I got a problem when installing Office 2007 in Windows Xp SP3 and as well as in windows 7 

The installation displays that "Setup cannot find office.e-us\dwtrig20.exe Browse to a valid installation source"

What should i do please give a suggestion to overcome it.


----------



## Dragoen (Apr 10, 2009)

Did a quick search for you and found two things. First solution involved removing Skype if you have that installed. Then try installing Office 2007 again and reinstall Skype later. Second is this link http://www.file.net/process/dwtrig20.exe.html for a more detailed solution.

hth


----------

